# Golf Cart Gail -- Yep Another One



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2018)

'Soccer while black': White woman dubbed 'Golf cart Gail' calls the cops on African American father for yelling instructions at his son during a game.

The altercation happened at a soccer game in Ponte Vedro, Florida, on Sunday

The woman was acting as a field marshal and was tasked with policing parent behavior

She thought the father was yelling at the referee and confronted him

When he explained he was in fact talking to his son, she kept arguing with him

The woman then called the police, despite the father agreeing to leave the area

Two other horrified parents filmed as two sheriff's deputies responded to it

Neither the woman nor the father has been identified
Despite the man telling her he would leave to avoid an 'issue', she, according to witnesses, followed him away from the soccer field and called police, claiming she did not feel safe around the man's 'threatening behavior' after he told her that their conversation was 'done'.

Ginger Williams, a Black Lives Matter advocate, filmed the aftermath once police had shown up.

Maria R. Morales-Walther, another mother also filmed it.

She told ABC News she was told by the woman to leave, claiming she said: 'Ma'am, you can leave too. Videotape yourself as you're walking out.'


Both questioned why the field marshal called the cops on the black father and not a white man who had been asked to leave earlier in the game for improper behavior.

Williams later shared the footage on Facebook in an irate post titled 'SOCCER WHILE BLACK'.

In the video, 'golf cart Gail' admitted to police that the father was, it turned out, speaking to his son and not the referee but she said he became 'nasty'.

'So I go over and he does, he says: "I wasn't talking to the ref, I was talking to my son." And I said, "OK."

'And I went on to just kind of explain, you know, "I'm just trying to make sure everything's"... and then he starts, [he] gets nasty with me.

'You know, "I'm not talking to you anymore. I'm done with this,"' she told the cop.












The woman, who has not been identified, told officers she became worried when he 'got nasty' and told her he was finished with their conversation. The man was not arrested

Williams, the woman who filmed their interaction, asked the cops to promise that the man was 'safe'.

'From this entire situation from everything... I don't understand why this woman felt the need to call the police on this man.

'I've never in my life seen anything like this happen to anybody. The gentleman before him, absolutely, rude, screaming. This man said, "Hey, I'm only talking to my son."

'I felt that this woman sat there on her cart and was a very intimidating presence. It was a non-issue and then she came zooming around.

'She's sitting there just waiting to create tension. To then follow this man out when he said, "Hey, I'm going to leave. I don't want an issue."


----------



## janaq2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

If this Baymax shaped hillbilly doesnt get on somewhere!!!!


----------



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2018)

Transformer said:


> The woman, who has not been identified, told officers she became worried when he 'got nasty' and *told her he was finished with their conversation.* The man was not arrested




Emphasizing what pissed her off.  He doesn't have the right to say that.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 17, 2018)

I wonder if the police are gonna get tired of these people wasting their time...


----------



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I wonder if the police are gonna get tired of these people wasting their time...



Nope.  They looking for the chance to shoot someone.


----------



## nysister (Oct 17, 2018)

And yet say we're racists when we avoid doing things with/around them. We're just tired. 

She wouldn't be able to sneeze without me reporting her. I'd make her miserable, until she understood who was in charge.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 18, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Nope.  They looking for the chance to shoot someone.



No not all of them- and there are a lot of others who are starting to see this mess for what it is and call these people out. What we need the "blue wall" to do is out the bad apples are ruining it for everyone else. 

Word on the street is the cop that killed Tamir Rice just got hired somewhere else? SMDH


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 18, 2018)

I live 10 minutes from Ponte Vedra. I go to the beach over there all the time for walks and such. 

I'm glad that dad diffused the situation and he didn't continute to allow that whale to harass him. I am also happy other people stood up for him.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 18, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> No not all of them- and there are a lot of others who are starting to see this mess for what it is and call these people out. What we need the "blue wall" to do is out the bad apples are ruining it for everyone else.
> 
> Word on the street is the cop that killed Tamir Rice just got hired somewhere else? SMDH




Have any police departments or anyone in power at all, spoken out about all of these frivolous police calls? I have not heard anything. If they haven't, then that means they're okay with it. It's ridiculous that the police dispatch would even send officers out to where someone is getting "nasty" with another person.


----------



## Shula (Oct 18, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Have any police departments or anyone in power at all, spoken out about all of these frivolous police calls? I have not heard anything. If they haven't, then that means they're okay with it. It's ridiculous that the police dispatch would even send officers out to where someone is getting "nasty" with another person.



Only one case that was posted here of the fireman with a FIRETRUCK parked right outside and the white woman was telling him to get off the property even though his work was important to keep her home safe. The cop told her to leave him alone and if she bothered him again, he was gonna come arrest her.

For years, they taunted black communities over "no snitchin'". We don't snitch because we still have to live there and cops ain't going to keep us safe. Cops don't snitch either because they are constantly covering up each other's crimes.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 18, 2018)

If I was that fireman....


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 19, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> If this Baymax shaped hillbilly doesnt get on somewhere!!!!


 Stop!  Oooooooooo


----------

